# Newly Built Scott Foil



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Custom Scott Foil with pics*

*Scott FOIL 20 Frameset size 56*

*Crankset – Rotor 3D 34/50
Pedals - Speedplay Stainless
Rear Mech – Dura Ace 7900
Front Mech – Dura Ace 7900
Brakes – Dura Ace 7900
Shifters – Dura Ace 7900
Cassette - Dura Ace 7900
Chain - KMC X10SL
Cables - Gore Ride On Professional
Saddle – Specialized Toupe
Seat Post – Ritchey Carbon Pro
Stem – Ritchey 4axis WCS
Bars - Ritchey Carbon Super Logic
Wheels – Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR
Tyres – Schwalbe Ultremo ZX*


----------



## mountbkr (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice, I like the stealth flat finish.......great job. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## estorino (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed! My 2012 Foil 20 is almost ready for me to pick up, cool to see what you've done with it. Mine will be much more "stock-like", but with a similar black cockpit and black saddle. 

I would consider removing the stickers from the wheels, making it a little more understated?


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

How is the Foil (15) on long rides? Looking for this bike as an good allrounder (flats,climbing, sprint etc)


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Good all rounder. Stiff, but you'll get used to it.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice ride ... what is the weight as pictured?


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

What is the diff between the Team Issue and the Foil 15 on the geometry? I guess its better carbon on the Team Issue. Anything else?


----------

